# New member here



## FTyross (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, where to start... I'm 21, I'm a collector of exotic pets. So far I've have:

* 1 mantis (unknown species, theres a topic in the General forum)

* 1 tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_) named Venom,

* 4 Emperor Scorpions (_Pandinus Imperator_) Pandi and Bertha, with the other two yet to be named

* 1 Flat Rock Scorpion (_Hadogenes bicolor_) named Stalin

* 2 corn snakes (Elaphe Guttata) named Steth (or El'Snakeo) and "Dangerous Dan" - he's very aggressive when food is around

And aside from them, I also have a cat and a dog  .

Oh and I'm one of the two admins over at Tau Online, for those of you who also play 40k and are aware of TO's existence  . Since I'm not sure about the advertising rules here, I won't link it, but you want it, PM me or just google it  .


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome its good you have invert experience


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome! I'm 21 as well. Are you in college?


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm new here too but I can tell you that this is an excellent community.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to our humble forum!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome, I used to play 40k, catachan fighters and space marines  Cost way too much though..


----------



## Ian (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  

Feel free to post links to your website, we have no real "advertising rules", other than if you want to sell or buy something, make a post in the classifieds section of the forum.

Great forum you have over there I must say!


----------

